# My Screwups While Winterizing



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Winterized today, you'd think after a few seasons I'd be able to do it right









For starters, we got home, got unhooked, leveled up and I plugged in the electric and proceeded to drain the water heater. Discovered about an hour later that the electric element was still on from the weekend, so replacing the element will be my first project in the spring









Next I drained all the low point drains and filled the lines with antifreeze. I let off almost all the pressure by opening a faucet and pushed in the check valve at the city inlet to let antifreeze into that line and the o-ring unseated itself, just like last year














still too much pressure. So taking that apart and fixing it was easy since I'm already experienced at that shy

Maybe I'll get it right next year









Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Ya know---I'm glad you mentioned this.

I just winterized and realized adter reading your post that I didn't drain the low points.

DUH!!!









I guess I can still do this though...I'll just have to add more anti-freeze to the system.

Thanks!!

Steve


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Just made a big discovery. I didn't unplug the extension cord from the wall on Friday when I pulled out so I assumed it was still plugged in when I hooked it back up to the trailer this afternoon. I just went out in the garage to put out the garbage and found that my DW had unplugged it on Friday because she doesn't like "live wires" laying around.









So the water heater element isn't burned up after all. That's a good thing

Mike

Note to self, don't complain about DW unplugging everything


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm glad you are posting. This will be my first time winterising. We still have a couple of trips, but I am not looking forward to the process. Is it really as bad as some people make t out to be?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ha Mike
Sorry to hear of the mishap
We all make blunders sooner or later.

Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> I'm glad you are posting. This will be my first time winterising. We still have a couple of trips, but I am not looking forward to the process. Is it really as bad as some people make t out to be?


It's not bad at all really. Only took me about 20 minutes. If you are going to press in the check valve, make sure there is no pressure at all in the lines as any backwards pressure on the valve when it is pressed open will unseat the o-ring. Just take your time, drain all the low point drains, bypass the water heater and work from the farthest point back, don't forget the outside shower.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

We should put together a step-by step list and post it on the FAQ.
I've been winterizing for years and still do something bone-headed every time!

My city inlet is screwed up too!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike

City water check valve??? I have never touched this when I winterize. What do you actually do?

Do not forget to clear out any liquids as well - Would not want a bottle of shampoo to explode in the Outback.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Man, just when I think I have myself psyched up to do this, along comes this thread! THANKS GUYS!!!









Still, it has to be better than taking it to Curtis! (If you get that one, my sympathies. Otherwise, never mind!)









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

After I winterize, I open all the faucets once more, then drain the low points and get out any of the anitfreeze that I can. I figure plain air won't freeze and it's less antifreeze in the system to deal with next spring. Also, I taped a note to the hot water switches to switch the by-pass and tighten the hot water plug (which just in by one thread or so).


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> We should put together a step-by step list and post it on the FAQ.
> I've been winterizing for years and still do something bone-headed every time!
> 
> My city inlet is screwed up too!
> [snapback]59084[/snapback]​


This would be most helpful









MaeJae sunny


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Winterizing in Texas

1. Go out to RV
2. Get a lawn chair 
3. Get a beer
4. Sit down and drink the beer
5. Repeat steps 3 and 4 until you have to pee
6. Pee
7 Your done

Regards, Glenn


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Pete,

Did you get your city inlet valve fixed?? I can give step by step on how to fix it since I just did it yesterday









Thanks Glenn
















Mike


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Glenn, That was worng...







LOL

Mike, 
I did not open a faucet or anything last year when I pressed the inlet valuve so I messed mine up. I took it to my dealer and was told that there was no way to fix it so I would be really interested in how you fixed yours. Also, how do you make sure all pressure is out of the system before you press the valvue?

On the OB you cannot just replace the checkvalve as with other TT's. Our city water as well as our fill line is all one unit and the check valve is intergrated.. I had to replace the whole thing this spring.

Also, one other thing, I have winterized my OB twice now and I have never touched the low point drains. The procedures in the book say nothing about this. Is this an extra step you take or am I in danger of busting my pipes?

Thanks


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> Winterizing in Texas
> 
> [snapback]59133[/snapback]​


Maybe I should just move!

This is just wrong - don't even have the TT yet and already having to think about winterizing







Have seen all the threads...but haven't read them yet. A checklist (with 'heads up' notes as needed) would be GREAT - and apparently not just for us newbies. Not jut how - but what order - what products to use (are there different types of anitfreeze?), etc.

By the way - antifreeze is a really nasty word when you have dogs.....what do you guys do? Do you catch it when you drain it? Is it s special blend to be "dog friendly"? Antifreeze in the fresh water tanks? (I'm sure I'm not the 1st one to be just a little nervous about that....)

18" of sn** on Mt. Washington this weekend - it comin' !


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> I did not open a faucet or anything last year when I pressed the inlet valuve so I messed mine up. I took it to my dealer and was told that there was no way to fix it so I would be really interested in how you fixed yours. Also, how do you make sure all pressure is out of the system before you press the valvue?
> 
> On the OB you cannot just replace the checkvalve as with other TT's. Our city water as well as our fill line is all one unit and the check valve is intergrated.. I had to replace the whole thing this spring.


Here's how you do it;

Remove the outside water inlet panel that has the water connection etc. on it. Mine has enough slack in the lines that I could get it out enough to get the hose clamps off. Try and save the sticky tape around the perimeter of the panel, it helps keep the water out.

Next remove the screen on the city water inlet and unscrew the plastic fitting on the back of the brass valve itself.

Behind the screen is a little plastic pin with a retaining ring and a spring behind it. Set the whole thing down and press down on the plastic pin so the plastic retainer pops off, save the retainer and spring. Now you can remove the pin from the back. It looks kind of like a golf tee, the o-ring will probably still be inside the valve, remove it and it will slip back over the widest part of the pin in the little groove. It doesn't seat on there very tight.

That o-ring is the part that gets knocked loose when there is pressure from the trailer side of the valve. It's meant to only have pressure from the street side of the valve. Re-assembly is the same as taking it apart, insert the plastic pin part making sure the ring stays put and then put the spring back in the other side and snap the retainer back on.

Then hook up the plumbing, re-install the panel and caulk around it with silicone.

It's not very complicated, just keep track of the parts and how you take it apart.

Regarding the low point drains, you open them to drain most of the water out of the system before pumping in the antifreeze.

Wolfwood,

The rv antifreeze is supposed to be non toxic but I still wouldn't let the dogs get at it. I rinse it away with the garden hose.

Mike


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

Glad to hear your electric water heater is fine. May I ask a question here? You mentioned draining the "low points". This will be my first time winterizing, and I read everything I could find about the task and do not remember that part.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I read the instructions on winterizing and can't recall anything about this valve? I'd like to know what it is you're talking about as well cuz I sure don't want to screw something up on my brand new perty trailer.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Underneath the trailer are a couple of plumbing fittings poking down out of the underbelly. One of them is the drain for the fresh water tank and there should be a couple others. Those are low points in the plumbing system to drain the hot and cold water lines. They don't drain the system completely, but they do drain a lot of the water out of the lines.

mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> Winterizing in Texas
> 
> 1. Go out to RV
> 2. Get a lawn chair
> ...


How many times to you have to repeat until there is enough alcohol so it does not freeze.









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor, I could see you doing something like that









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

In NJ, its go to the deli, get large coffee. Sit in Outback with heat on. After about an hour the DW will come out and remind you it will not get any warmer and stop putting it off. One hour later after she yells one more time you do it.

John


----------

